# Looking for land to lease



## Darin Langford (Feb 22, 2017)

Two guys looking for 300 to 500 acres to lease. We are looking in the following counties- Twiggs, Jones, Greene, Wilkes, Morgan, Newton, and Monroe. We would like to have property with hogs on it.


----------

